# Can Titan tips work with Graco gun?



## paintguy80 (Feb 28, 2018)

This is probably a newb question, but I only started spraying a couple months ago.

I won some new Titan HEA tips today in a contest. My rig is a Graco 390 with a RacX contractor gun. Will the HEA tips work on my gun if I buy a Titan tip guard?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

As long as the thread pattern is the same yeah no problem.Some graco tip holders have a fine thread some a coarse pattern, at least they did.Just make sure the rubber gaskets line up and are thick enough so you dont have a blow out.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Titan tips will not fit on a RACX guard, only on the RACV guard which is the same as a Titan guard. I think the fine thread guards were made only in flat tip variety and went on the end of the filter tip holder. All reversible tip guards fit on all guns.


----------



## paintguy80 (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jimithing616 (Mar 18, 2018)

So, the orange Graco guards or the old black guards from whoever, Titan, etc will work with Titan tips and Graco rac 5 (v) tips .... where it gets tricky is with the blue Graco guards, and the rac x (10) tips or green fine finish tips (these are same as rac x) the blue guard is the only guard that can use the rac x or green FF tips. 

However, you can use the blue guard and the rac X and FF tips on any of the Titan guns and obviously on any Graco gun, the threads for the guards are all the same in my experience, the guards and tips themselves are what’s different.

So, it’s kinda confusing, but just remember if you want to use RAC X or Green fine finish tips (which you should because they are the best) you need the blue Graco Guard, then, that blue guard can be screwed onto any Titan gun or Graco gun.

And of course you can use any of the Titan tips, including their fine finish green tips, with the Graco RAC V or 5, orange in color, guards, again, on any gun 

Hope that helps


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

As stated you can use titan, Wagner and tritech tips (and probably others) in the Graco orange rac v guards. Essentially most airless tips are of that industry standard. 

Only graco rac x tips and the Graco green fine finish tips need the blue rac x guard. 

To me Graco did a disservice by making the ff tips racx and excluding their sale per say from non Graco users (unless you go buy a guard which is cheap and no big deal). 

The only issue when any of this comes into play is if you are running a Graco or titan aaa gun with the reversible tips. The Graco g40 then is locked into rac x tips. My titan however, can run titan or my preference, tritech tips. This is because these guns don't utilize standard airless guards. 

Again, even that isn't a deal breaker because the flat tips for either of those is the better option.

Ymmv.


----------

